# 556 pg. PDF <:> Chemistry of Essential Oils & Artificial Perfumes



## goji_fries (Sep 17, 2014)

Part one of two. A bit dated but a good start none the less. Semi-advanced reading. :wave:

http://library.sciencemadness.org/l..._essential_oils_and_artificial_perfumes_i.pdf


----------



## DeeAnna (Sep 17, 2014)

A dense read, but worth having as a reference. Thanks! I see the author discussed some of his material with Gattefosse (see Oakmoss right at the beginning). That's neat!


----------



## goji_fries (Sep 17, 2014)

DeeAnna said:


> A dense read, but worth having as a reference. Thanks! I see the author discussed some of his material with Gattefosse (see Oakmoss right at the beginning). That's neat!



Oakmoss is one of my favorite scents. :grin:


----------



## Nevada (Sep 18, 2014)

I can hardly wait for part 2


----------

